# F*cking Young bitches out clubbing!!!



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

edited because peopels swear filters at work


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

What high class places you go to :? more then likely high on crack


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

You sound like a fun guy.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

i dont think you need anger management mate, i think you need to go to your room :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How I miss being young and stupid. :roll:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your Sunday night with us juber :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> How I miss being young and stupid. :roll:


Andrew all is not lost you are still 50% there :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > How I miss being young and stupid. :roll:
> ...


Thanks Andy , 8)


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

lol god!erm i was drink when writing that

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Juber said:


> lol god!erm i was drink when writing that
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


and probably still are :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > How I miss being young and stupid. :roll:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Aren't you abit old to be going to school discos?


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Juber yeh nimrod!
I wanted a tale about "fucking" young bitches or at least a link to a decent web site :lol:

Si


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Any chance of playing by the rules and editing the subject line?

Shame there's not enough mods on here any more. :?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i want to be a mod, im on the forum whwnever i get a chance and i have nothing better to do :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Any chance of playing by the rules and editing the subject line?
> 
> Shame there's not enough mods on here any more. :?


It just goes to show how much intrest Jae has in this forum these days doesn't it, look at the list of moderators that are shown for the flame room:

Moderators: clived, Jae, kmpowell, nutts, Major Audi Parts Guru, Don't I Recognise You?, Multiprocess

Who out of these are still moderators, apart from Jae of course?

Maybe it's supposed to be a self moderating forum. :?

Graham


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> i want to be a mod, im on the forum whwnever i get a chance and i have nothing better to do :roll:


That should exclude you straight away.

:roll:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

After reading the above. And also seeing my son in law who also can't hold more than a pint, i think all young people should be shown dvd's of themselves, when Quote" having a good time" .
Granny style proverb coming up "If you can't, then don't.", it's not big or clever.
I'm still trying to work out who was who in that little lot, all seemed about the same age to me. :roll: :-*


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of playing by the rules and editing the subject line?
> ...


Easy money !


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Juber,

Looks like u had a great night out.

You sound like fun so let me know when your going out next lol :lol:

Any luck on the Eibachs i PM'd you about mate?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Oh great! Stumbled across this thread in the index on my work PC so now the swearings logged with them. Shame it's still not been edited either by the poster or a mod. :?

See mod's do have a use. They're not always the bad guys! :wink:


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Sounds like a right sorted chav night out! I knew there was a reason I avoided the local nightlife with its pretty boy steroid takers and the alarming amount of really pretty (and sometimes seemingly intelligent) girls who head of to the loo's to do a line of coke :?

I must be getting old.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Did not understand the first post until I read it with a Vicky Pollard accent then it made perfect sense.

Dunnit

:roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Oh great! Stumbled across this thread in the index on my work PC so now the swearings logged with them. Shame it's still not been edited either by the poster or a mod. :?
> 
> See mod's do have a use. They're not always the bad guys! :wink:


...and still the title remains unchanged.

Juber - please mod the subject of this thread to remove/amend the F word :?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

First time I've been back here for a while - and it's reaffirmed my view that the site's been overrun by disgusting pikeys.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

r1 said:


> First time I've been back here for a while - and it's reaffirmed my view that the site's been overrun by disgusting pikeys.


"Overrun"

Or perhaps just one or two?


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> First time I've been back here for a while - and it's reaffirmed my view that the site's been overrun by disgusting pikeys.


Phew ... thought it was just me


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No...I can vouch for Phew. He's not a disgusting pikey!

:wink:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

r1 said:


> First time I've been back here for a while - and it's reaffirmed my view that the site's been overrun by disgusting pikeys.


 :lol: 
It certainly sounds like an unmissable night out :?

Confirms the reason why I never go to nightclubs and the like anymore.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

What a great thread. Even the spammers are using it.

Well done Jae


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

scoTTy said:


> What a great thread. Even the spammers are using it.
> 
> Well done Jae


And you keep bumping it.

Well done you :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yeah I guess if you've got no moderators my attempt to get attention is wasted.

As you were....

I guess after years of it being said ("this forum is going downhill") I guess they were right.

Ooops another bump :-*


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Mr ScoTTY.

If it offends you so much perhaps you shouldn't visit the flame room :idea:

If its just the fact that your computer log at work has you clicking on "fucking young bitches out clubbing". Might i suggest you dont click on things like that *whilst at work *:idea:

Perhaps you care to PM the OP and politely ask them to edit the title :idea:

Perhaps you might like to PM a moderator and ask them to do the same if you get no joy from the OP :idea:

Apart from that i really dont know what to suggest :?

IL now get back to "as i was".


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

[1] I don't visit the flame room at work for the reason is contains swearing
[2] You don't have to click on the link at the title contains swearing. This was why I requested the change. Anyone on the site would get a hit on the work swear counter.
[3] If I was a mod I'd go to the extra effort
[4] It's impossible to know who is a mod... if anyone... as many/most/all? have quit but jae hasn't corrected this on the forums

I'm not the bad guy here so focus your attention elsewhere.
All I'm asking for is that people follow the rules. If you or the poster aren't aware of them then I suggest you check them out. I am as I was a moderator on here for about 4 years.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Juber said:


> Just got in, im abit mashed, but hey heres my rant.......
> 
> 1: 2 birds dancing next to me and my mates, then BAMM, she smashes into us, so we like woah, easy ladies, her answer was to fight and push us, so atthis point ive lost it and am screaming in her face, fucking UGLY BITCH!..... any way bouncer saw it and they get moved aside and a good hearing into...........
> 
> ...


 :lol: [smiley=stupid.gif]

:roll:

Sunday night is trash night?

Let us know when we can see you and your entourage on 'street crime' being bundled into the back of a police van.

May be a session on Trisha or Jeremy Kyle would help? :wink:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------

